# Eye Issues



## Poke301 (May 18, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm currently fostering a 8mo. old male pitty who since I got him, has had numerous health issues.

Its started with him squinting his right eye. When I went to the vet I was told he had Demodectic Mange. The vet had said that from the swelling of his face from the mange, it irritated his eye and both the mange and the eye needed to be medically treated.

I started him on Goodwinol ointment and Ivermectin for his skin and Neo-Poly-Dex and Cephalexin for his eye.

The good news is, his skin is now PERFECT but his eyes are still irritated and run constantly although, they are open and clear and he is no longer squinting them.

Like I said, he is only a foster and his medical needs have prevented me from finding him a home due to the fact that simply put, I wont let him go until I know he is healthy and happy.

I guess my question is, can anyone suggest any other means of treating his eyes without heavily medicating him? Or, is it normal for a dog to just have runny eyes? 

I have another pit who is 4 years old and I just recently had to put down my 14 year old pit. I've never been presented with an issue such as this with any of my dogs.

Any ideas?

Poke301


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

welcome to gopitbull! and its awesome your fostering the dog.

did they do any tests to make sure there wasnt anything in the eye or he hasnt scratched it?
any antibiotic drops?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Have they ruled out Entropian? That is when the eyelid rolls in and hairs rub the eye. Even very mild cases will produce runny eyes. My EB has very mild entropian in his left eye, and this time of year it runs more because with shedding he gets hairs stuck in his eye.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Have they ruled out Entropian? That is when the eyelid rolls in and hairs rub the eye. Even very mild cases will produce runny eyes. My EB has very mild entropian in his left eye, and this time of year it runs more because with shedding he gets hairs stuck in his eye.


good one :goodpost:


----------



## Poke301 (May 18, 2010)

At this point, my vet hasn't ruled out anything. What he did say was if it was an eyelid problem, Scrappy would need surgery. I'm not opposed to the surgery but I don't want to do it unless it's absolutely necessary. He just finished his antibiotic drops and is still taking the oral ones. I feel terrible every time I look at his gooey little eyes. Within the past week or so, he has stopped pawing at his eyes so i guess the issue is resolving itself but im still concerned with the frequency of the tearing. His face is constantly wet :/


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i'd def. have an eye stain done.


----------



## Poke301 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks so much. i have an appointment this Saturday. I will make sure it gets done. Again thanks, and i'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Entropian surgery is not a big deal if it comes down to that. It is a very minor surgery.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Entropian surgery is not a big deal if it comes down to that. It is a very minor surgery.


I was going to say it could be entropion :goodpost:
The surgery is not a big deal I have had it done with several rescues and if it is making his eyes water and get irritated then the surgery has to be done for his comfort.

You vet should be able to tell you by looking at your dog or you can look for yourself.

If the bottom lid rolls in towards the eye and you and pull the bottom the the eye lid down just a bit and the eye lid unrolls then it is entropion. If you look at the bottom lid and and it rolls in then the hair on the outside of the eye lid is what is causing the irritation.


----------



## Poke301 (May 18, 2010)

i can see his eye lashes on the top and bottom of his eye and it doesn't seem to me like the upper or lower lashes are going anywhere near his eyeball. the last he was at the vet, his eyes were so swollen the vet wasn't sure if the eye issue was caused from his skin issue or if it started in the eye. i can say with certainty that since his skin issue is now gone, his eyes have improved. im just not confident that this is an issue that will completely resolve itself. i also fear going to the vet this weekend will result in more meds for him. i don't mind giving him the meds, i just hate having him on so many meds for such an extended period of time. its been about 2 months of 4 or 5 different medications and a shampoo. also, his eyes seem to tear A LOT more when we are out on walks so now im thinking allergies. ugh! this is frustrating. im new here and im not sure how to post a pic of him in the thread but if you look at my pictures, you will see him and see he is just waaaaay too cute to be feeling so crappy.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I looked at your photos and my guess would be allergies or entropian or a combo of both. The photos where the pup is kind of squinting look like entropian is possible, but they aren't detailed enough to make a real guess. My EB is allergic to mom's cigarette smoke, and his eye will swell almost shut. It took a bit for us to figure it out, now she smokes outside, and if he gets swollen I give him a benadryl. Only his eye with mild entropian ever gets swollen shut. The vet says it not bad enough to risk surgery as anesthesia and EBs don't mix well. Keep in mind, entropian can develop at any age, and worsen at any age as well. I know people who have 4 year old dogs who just developed this. So, your vet might not have seen any sign of entropian before he got sick because it wasnt there. He could have developed it, and the symptoms were masked by his illness.


----------



## Poke301 (May 18, 2010)

i never thought about smoke being a problem. i do have a smoker in the house. i also smoke but dont smoke in my house or even smoke around the dogs (i have a chihuahua with heart problems and second hand smoke is a huge no-no for him). ill try banning everyone from smoking indoors and see what happens. thanks for the tip.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You know a picture of the eye would be a good idea if you can get one. that would help alot. Good luck it's hard when you do not know what's wrong and how to make it better


----------



## chenchenPeter (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi, Poke301, hope that the old male pitty is ok. You're really a kind-hearted person.
You talked more about his eyes' problem. And my suggestion is that you need to take care about his eyes and it's better to do an eye surgury. 
Best wishes!

__________________
droopy eyelids
Double eyelid surgery


----------

